# Briggs and Stratton 287707



## chazjr3

I recently bought a B And S model 287707-1224-E1 97070820 used to put on and old snapper riding mower. My problem is ,it will try to start when I spray starting fluid in the carb but will not run. 
I removed the carb. cleaned it, bought a new battery for it and bought a new spark plug. I didn't seem to be getting a good spark from the new plug, I cleaned the old one and put it in, that brought me to the point where it tries to start but will not run.
I need a manual for reference and specs. for things like spark plug gap, how to adjust carb. etc. Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## LowRider

might be bad coil, or the new spark plug was bad which isn't uncommon. But you will need the service manual to get the spec cause you should be able to test the coil. You said you cleaned the carb, did you take it all the way apart or just took the bowl off and sprayed it? If you didn't clean the jet that could be the culprit. Also the gaskets around the carb may need replaced.

Also being a riding lawn mower you might check fuse, starter and battery (even though its new unless you charged it i would check it, they tend to discharged over time). Then i would also check the valves.


----------



## scrench

does it have a fuel shut off solenoid on the bottom of the carb 
?


----------



## chazjr3

When I took the carb. off I took used the wire from a twist tie to push through the jets. Yes, I does have a shut off solenoid. I once mistakenly left it unplugged and gas flooded out,plugged it in and it stopped. I'll try replacing the coil and solenoid. Any idea where to find a manual for this motor. Thanks Lowrider and Scrench for your response.


----------



## scrench

it should not flood with the shut off solenoid ( anti backfire solenoid ) un plugged . . but it does sound to me like its doing what it is suppose to . so i would not buy one . it is flooding . you need a needle and seat . get the one with the viton seat it is alot cheaper and imo is just as good if not better than the original one .you just have to get it in right its simple and comes with instructions . as far as the coil i would not buy one just yet its not going to be the problem if you can run it on carb cleaner ( that will foul the spark plug ) you need to start with the carb flooding problem does the oil smell like it has gas in it ?


----------

